# 24V= Kleinmotor, Drehzahl senken...



## AndreK (2 Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe hier Rohrklappen um Luftmengen zu regeln. Diese haben einen 24V= Motor (ca. 30W). Nur sind diese Antriebe so schnell, das eine genaue Regelung auf die Stellungsrückmeldung kaum möglich ist. Habe in meinem Baustein eine Totzone von +/- 8% eingetragen.

Was könnte man machen um diesen Antrieb langsamer zu bekommen? Vorzugsweise in den Minus eingeschleift. PWM oder Stromregler?
Wo gibt es einfache Bausteine (am besten für die Hutschiene)? Mir reicht es wenn ich ein Poti habe wo ich die Drehzahl ungefähr fest enstellen kann.


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2009)

Such mal bei Conrad nach "Drehzahlsteller". Sind i.d.R. PWM-gesteuert.


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mit einer kleinen selbstgelöteten Platine?
27Ohm-Wiederstand mit Poti in Reihe auf Platine basteln und dann in sowas

*BASISELEMENT UMK- BE 11,25     (such mal bei Conrad)
*


stecken...


Nur so als Idee


Gruß,

dia


----------



## AndreK (2 Mai 2009)

*Ok... habe das gerade mal durchgerechnet...*

... was ich für Vorwiderstände benötigen würde. Ich werde mir ein 10Ohm 30Watt Keramikpoti zum testen besorgen...


----------



## jabba (3 Mai 2009)

Ich habe das Problem beim genauen Positionieren im 1/10mm Bereich bei den kleinen Motoren. Dazu habe ich ein zweites Netzteil, z.B. 12V und schalte von Eil in den Schleichgang um .


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Mai 2009)

Ich würde dir auch zu einem PWM-Steller raten. Der Vorwiderstand verbrät nur unnötig Leistung und senkt ausserdem das Drehmoment.

Alternativ könntest du auch einen FET mit etwas Schutzbeschaltung (Vorwiderstand, Z-Diode, Freilaufdiode) mit einem PWM-Ausgang aus der SPS ansteuern. Das habe ich schon mit einer VIPA 114 gemacht, funktioniert sehr gut.


----------

